# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  G-Mobility AGV, Gridbots Technologies Private Limited, Ahmedabad, India

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Gridbots Technologies Private Limited

Home page - gridbots.com/gridbots-autobots.html

----------


## Airicist

Gridbots autonomous AGV's - Autobots

Apr 6, 2018




> This is a simulation of Gridbots Autonomous driving AGV's which can map - reroute and plan on the fly.
> One of the most efficient and intelligent AGV's which come with all safety features in built.
> 
> This is an industrial grade Material Transport Robot which can carry a payload from 500 kg to 2000 kg in direct loading - towing or tunnel configurations.
> It comes with completely automatic guidance based on natural features - LIDAR’s for mapping and stereo camera’s for depth maps.
> The Robot features minimum turning radius - Automatic Obstacle Avoidance and Automatic System Health Monitoring and fleet managment system 
> for multiple AGV’s.
> 
> Specification:
> ...

----------

